

New regular feature: “Send me an Angel” - mcxx
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2008/10/31/new-regular-feature-send-me-an-angel/

======
ErrantX
Not a bad idea (TechCrunch's last gasp?? dare I suggest??)

But not a great start when the first bio states: "All my investments to date
have been in friend’s businesses. I like investing in people I know, respect
and trust. I don’t have time to review pitches from people I’ve never met
before."

So whilst it's interesting to hear about the guy it's no use for anyone on the
look out for angel's to pitch at... :P

